# Lerner a Berluskaz....



## Sterminator (25 Gennaio 2011)

"LEI E' UN CAFONE!!!!!".....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (25 Gennaio 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUIEEFsI05whttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dF-Sil-6UKY



:carneval:





:sci:​


----------



## Sterminator (25 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dF-Sil-6UKY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si sente in trappola e s'incazza perche' anche i suoi lobotomizzati sostenitori, si sono ormai convinti che se non va davanti ai giudici e' perche' e' marcio....

ma qualcuno sa se e' uscito dal bunker per qualche occasione ufficiale?

altro che finte statuine del dom' che glije arriveranno....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ey5bes0SX9Y


che poi iva zanicchi è una degna rappresentante: seria  ed elegante:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (25 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ey5bes0SX9Y
> 
> 
> che poi iva zanicchi è una degna rappresentante: seria ed elegante:mrgreen:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (25 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ey5bes0SX9Y
> 
> 
> che poi iva zanicchi è una degna rappresentante: seria  ed elegante:mrgreen:


serissima...un esempio specchiato...:mrgreen:

*"Iva Zanicchi record europeo di assenteismo parlamentare"*


minghia....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (25 Gennaio 2011)

*Per chi non ha visto L'INFEDELE di ieri sera :mrgreen:*

*L'intera puntata *

http://www.la7.tv/richplayer/index.html?assetid=50200395

*BRAVO LERNER!!!

*:up:​


----------



## Sterminator (25 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Per chi non ha visto L'INFEDELE di ieri sera :mrgreen:*
> 
> *L'intera puntata *
> 
> ...


e bravo anche il pubblico che fischiava ed urlava buffone contro il nano... 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2011)

e cavallari ( il parà sulla sedia a rotelle , medaglia per atto eroico)per te è un eroe o no?
aveva dignità a parlare in questo caso?


----------



## Sterminator (25 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> e cavallari ( il parà sulla sedia a rotelle , medaglia per atto eroico)per te è un eroe o no?
> aveva dignità a parlare in questo caso?


L'on. PDL Paglia forse intendi?

Secondo me a lui brucia piu' la considerazione bassa che hanno avuto nei confronti dei caduti e suoi, che della mia....

pero' perche' non doveva parlare?


----------



## Mari' (25 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e bravo anche il pubblico che fischiava ed urlava buffone contro il nano...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



*VISTO!

:mrgreen:



MAGNIFICO ... MAGNIFICO  :strepitoso:


MAGNIFICA PUNTATA

:bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:
*​


----------

